# Dog Grooming School



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you go to DG school? If so how much did you pay? Are you now a member of NDGA?

I am going to be starting DG school soon. My cost is 4200. Is that reasonable???


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

Where are you groomers??


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Price varies greatly on the amount of time you spend training, the area you are in etc. If you're comfortable with your school (which you should be for that much!) then don't worry about it. I am a member of my state grooming assn., WAPPS, and I love it. I have heard great thing about NDGAA but I wouldn't benefit much from it personally because almost all of their seminars are on the East or West coast. 

Enjoy school and have fun!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

just a curious question?

do you _need_ to have gone through dog grooming school to open up a salon or work for one?


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

In MS no you do not have to have any type of training, but because I respect potential customers and want to be the best I can at this, I want to go to the school and get certified.

I'm very excited about this school. It is taught by two master certified NDGA groomers.


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

I didn't go to an actual grooming school. I did an apprenticeship with a local groomer for a year to learn how to do everything and did grooming on my own for like family and friends for a while, but then I got a job at Petsmart and they sent me to their "grooming academy" where you go to another store for a month and learn everything and earn your certificate that way.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was a member of the NDGAA (you're forgetting an A, tee-hee) but it doesn't mean much. It means I sent in payment and they sent me some literature/stickers/pens/pins ect. I am not certifying with them because of the extensive time/travel/costs. I'm actually not too thrilled to be honest. I became a member in March of last year and my membership ended in December because they wanted more money. I thought it was odd that I didn't get a full year of membership for my 90 dollars. Live and learn.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Check to see if you have a state assn. Groovy, they tend to be cheaper and far more worth the money.


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

I called a few other schools in MS. This is the least expensive and the only one that actually lets you get hands on more than the last week of school.

Sorry about forgetting the A lol


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.caninegroomingcourse.com/courses.html

Here is a link!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I learned to groom Miniature show horses, then my own dogs and dogs at Miniature Horse shows. I also took a correspondence course on dog grooming and went on to apprentice under several certified dog groomers. More recently I owned my own business, though I am now back to working for someone else. I've decided not to go for certification as I have more than enough very satisfied clients as it is, so I have no need to take the time off away from them. 

Looking back and having it to do all over again, I'm not sure that I would invest in going to dog grooming school unless it was very, very good... like Paragon. It's sort of like the situation I'm in now getting into dog training. There are many schools out there who will take my money and teach me how to train a dog their way, but short of Karen Pryor, Jean Donaldson, or a select few others, I'm not sure I really want to pay the price!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

dtails said:


> Check to see if you have a state assn. Groovy, they tend to be cheaper and far more worth the money.


I am a member of the Florida UFC.  It took almost 5 months to get my membership packet...BUT, they are brand spankin new, so I'm cuttin 'em slack.


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

I really think this school is worth the money. I called a couple others in my state and they all cost more and you come out with the same certificate, AND you do not TOUCH a dog until like the last couple weeks.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just keep in mind that once you graduate, you will need to do at least a year apprenticing under a groomer. Schools cannot possibly teach you all you need to learn, nor give you the practice and experience you need, in a business that is ever changing and evolving. Learning is something that NEVER ends, and if a groomer tells you they know it all...they are VERY wrong. And the certificate is great, but just know that all it means is that you graduated from that school. There is NO state or nationwide licensing of groomers at this time. People can just pick up shears and clippers and hang a sign that they are a groomer, and legally groom the public's dogs. But its a start, and shows you are trying to learn the best way you can, but putting in the time and money.


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

i went to Paragon School of Dog Grooming in Jenison, MI

I paid around that much for my schooling and took two courses in one day for 4 months. After that I groomed out of my house just doing a few dogs here and there because of MI's economy. Now I live in NC with my husband and i groom around 7-18 dogs a day at a boarding, daycare, and grooming salon making 50% of each groom.


----------



## BostonBelle (Mar 8, 2010)

I've talked to several groomers in the area who say this school is not worth it. So I sent in a friend with her Bision Frise (sorry i know I cant spell that), and she had her dog groomed there. Both groomers there are certified master groomers. 

When she picked the dog up she cried all day. They just about shaved that dog down and they cut it's head like you would a poodle. 

I am no longer considering this school.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't get discouraged, finding a good school can be incredibly hard! I looked at every school in my state and was not satisfied, so I apprenticed under another groomer (btw the whole CMG thing is good but doesn't mean they know how to groom the way you'd like your grooms to look), so keep your mind and options open.


----------



## corsolove (Mar 30, 2010)

BostonBelle said:


> Did you go to DG school? If so how much did you pay? Are you now a member of NDGA?
> 
> I am going to be starting DG school soon. My cost is 4200. Is that reasonable???


http://www.carriespetgrooming.com only 1500$


----------



## corsolove (Mar 30, 2010)

no you do not


----------

